# How good is the Gaggia Classic?



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys just wondering if any has any experience of using the Gaggia Classic. How good is it for espressos?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional-Stainless/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=pd_bxgy_kh_img_y

I'm not bothered about the steaming arm as I put cold milk into my espresso and into the microwave for 30seconds.

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

At that price point it's the best out there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Paired with a grinder and a bit of practice it can make great espresso. You can pick them up cheaper than that price tho, even thro amazon marketplace or off the forum sales thread. Plus steaming milk will taste better than done by microwave, even with a panarello attachment. Changing the steam arm to a silvia one is really easy to do and not expensive. So classics yesterday you haven't make sure you get a grinder , , at that price think twice, is my advice .........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> At that price point it's the best out there.


Can be had for less than £199 tho , or is this some kind of super gaggia classic model?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Should have said at its price points. For £100 second hand there isn't much else that can hang with it.


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

I take it the filter basket are not pressurised?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sand133 said:


> I take it the filter basket are not pressurised?


Nope good point , u would need one , and a decent tamper 58 mm ?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a gaggia classic that I picked up second hand on the bay for about £65. There is a bit of risk buying second hand, as there is for buying anything second hand. However, the classic is really easy to 'tinker' with and fix if needs be. My wee brother picked up an amazon warehouse deal recently on a classic, you don't need to pay £199 as listed in your link!


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry did you say the filter that comes with it is pressurised?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

sand133 said:


> Sorry did you say the filter that comes with it is pressurised?


The new models come with a pressurised basket. You just need to pick up a standard 58 mm basket. They're cheap. Ditch the old one and take the little plastic bit out of the portafilter and the new one drops right in. If you buy a pre 2009 classic they come with a standard basket I think.


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, I'm looking to buy this one....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional-Stainless/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It seems like the filter basket is non-pressurised...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

sand133 said:


> Thanks, I'm looking to buy this one....
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional-Stainless/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> It seems like the filter basket is non-pressurised...


No this is the pressurised basket, they call it a crema perfecta device. But as I say, it's designed to be easily removed and you just need a standard basket (not new handle) to slot in.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

You can often pick up new Classics for about 150 or second hand for 80-100 so I wouldn't be paying 200 in this market. The great thing about getting one 'pre-loved' from the forum or from GaggiaManualService (I think that's his name) is that they ogten come with the steam wands or with conventional portafilters. There is no machine that comes near it for price. The other domestic Gaggias are just lumps of aesthetic plastic, eye candy for the kitchen, but they are not that reliable, nor do they produce espresso. If you have a spare 700 or 800 then maybe think of an HX machine but if not, Classic all the way (and decent grinder!!!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

sand133 said:


> I take it the filter basket are not pressurised?


The ones that are sold new only come with the pressurised baskets. I think the non pressurised ones are about £4. If a used Classic comes up on here the seller tends to have the non pressurised baskets which will be included.

Also a good percentage of them will have been modded already e.g. Having the pressure lowered (OPV mod) , Silvia steam arm. A used one from a reliable source would be the best option for the money in my humble opinion.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> A used one from a reliable source would be the best option for the money in my humble opinion.


Keep an eye on the for sale section of this forum as classics come up for sale regularly.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I bought mine off eBay for £100 delivered and after a few tweaks I am getting very good coffee from it! Not 100% perfect due to temperature instability but out of every 3 shots I make I tend to have one very good shot, one drinkable shot and one that is either slightly sour/bitter.

For £100 of equipment I'm happy with that (for now).

Tip for eBay: look out for machines that have had the rancilio steam arm mod or the opv mod. These would suggest the owner is a coffee lover and might (I stress might!) have taken good care of it, descaling and back flushing etc.

Or drop gaggiamanualservice a member here a pm as he often has spare gaggias he can service and sell on to you!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Also look out for machines that are collection only and nearby, I got an almost immaculate Classic (the original Gaggia made) for £40.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

At that price i would snap it up! I had a classic for 5 years and it never put a foot wrong! I wake up and miss it, now its gone


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Fevmeister said:


> I had a classic for 5 years and it never put a foot wrong! I wake up and miss it, now its gone


Start of a love song you have there


----------

